# PXE installation



## Christoffer (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to setup a system with unattended installation of FreeBSD using mfsBSD and bsdinstall(8) with an installerconfig file.

So far am I able to create an installation fully unattended. My issue is that when the installation is going is there just black screen with a cursor. I would like to be able to see the installation.

Another issue I am having is using the option `bsdinstall partedit`and `bsdinstall auto`. They don't seem to do anything and just makes the server stuck on black screen with a cursor.

Any help to fix this issue would be very much appreciated


----------

